# skin irritation due to water



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if any of you have experience with this. I noticed that my skin breaks out in these bubble looking hives whenever i do water changes. It goes away after like half an hour but man oh man, when it starts, it's one unpretty sight.

I went to my dr. and he said that my body is fighting something "poisonous" that has entered in my blood stream as I am getting it throughout my body too. Like a single scratch will yield of these bubble like rashes; however, if i put my hand in the tank, only the submerged area will be affected.

My water parameters are where they should be so I don't know, at a lost for words. but this has been going on for the past month now and I don't want to have to give up a hobby over this..

ty


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

could be many things...

Unfortunately good water parameters does not mean no hives. What type of tank is it? Planted with ferts? What knd of fish? Do you feed bloodworms? Lots of people are allergic to bloodworms, some severely so perhaps the residue in the water is enough to cause hives?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You're not the only one. Like calculator hp10bII says, it's most can be caused by a variable number of things. But just know you're not the only one. See below links:
Fish Tank Filter Allergy | eHow.com
Allergic to Fish Tank??!! [Archive] - Aquaria Central


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You could be allergic to a zillion things in there. I had two break outs that covered me from head to sole - no exaggeration. 

Buy some water gloves from JL. IPU may have it as well.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I didn't know they made such things! Def going to stock up. Do they reach up to your shoulders almost?

I have one planted aquarium and the only fertz that go in is seachem excel and that goes in once a week or two. Also there is co2 injection. That tank has tetras of all kinds only.

On my second tank, it has pool filter sand and some driftwood. That's it. Livestock is a bichir, Florida gar, flowerhorn, synodontis catfish, and a BGK

Yes, I do feed them a mixture of bloodworms, pellets, live foods, and frozen fish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Could be anything. Safe thing for your health is just use some protection with fiddling with your tanks. i'm sure you can get those super long ones that reach beyond your elbows, try ebay also 

Remember, a fish tank is a closed system with poop...poop and more poop. Which means you're playing in water filled with poop....especially since you have a monsterfishtank.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

A LOT of people are allergic to bloodworms, i use to work at a LFS and like 3 of the guys were allergic to them, even just smelling them would make their nose bleed rather instantanously sometimes.

try rubbing some all over your arm see what happens


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I guarantee it's the bloodworms. Especially the Chinese ones. If I touch water that had them in its hives instantly.
If I use bloodworms and get it in a cut my whole finger swells. Or eyes puff....I've heard one person that went into anephalactic shock just going in a fish store that used them.
It's the hemoglobin in them people are allergic to.
If you use bloodworms quit...it can get worse as time goes on.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274858,-122.835346


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

good to know! thanks for all the info! I feed the blood worm every night. I throw a frozen cube into a little mini jam container and after it defrosts, I throw it into the tank. But i do touch it with my bare hands when i put the cubes into the jar.

And I guess that stuff lingers in the water. All right! that's great! thanks for everyone's help! I called IPU and they don't have the gloves. I"ll try going to a industrial shop or something tomorrow =) if anyone knows where I can get long ones, please let me know!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Coralife Aquarium Gloves

28" long, it will reach my arm pit :lol:

Ah blood worm. I remember April mentioned that she is allergic to that as well - or was that something else ?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I was about to say bloodworms right when I saw your question. I am pretty allergic to them too. And some types of flakes foods. I know for the dried food since I was in the hobby as a child. Back then I did not have bloodworms. So when I got back to the hobby I knew how to feed the fish, so I am OK. Well, I did underestimate the bloodworms! It was so severe I was considering leaving the hobby as well. And then I made the connection and did some reading. People here are right, LOTS of people react to them. The gloves are a BIG help.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

J&L have gloves:

Coralife Aquarium Gloves

Start by eliminating 1 thing at a time. Start with the bloodworms and see what happens after your next water change. No hives, you win. No need for gloves either unless you want to look stylish on Robson St.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> J&L have gloves:
> 
> Coralife Aquarium Gloves
> 
> Start by eliminating 1 thing at a time. Start with the bloodworms and see what happens after your next water change. No hives, you win. No need for gloves either unless you want to look stylish on Robson St.


oooh...Gordon beat me to the gloves.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Gloves is the most safe way to go. And it will also help protect you from potential fish tb. Which will start out as a skin irretation in humans.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it was me who is allergic.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275084,-122.835508


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I broke out with a rash from blood worms to. It's quite common


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The more you read and do a bit of research can open up reasons to why there's an allergic reaction. Sometimes it's simple to just point and say where things come from is the main reason that xyz is happening. Use some logic and reasoning. Just do a quick google search and it turns out that it's a Chironomid midge allergy. Scientifically studied and proven. A more informed aquarist is a smarter fish keeper 

See below:
CAUTION! Bloodworms - My Story - Canadian Aquarium Connection - Canada's Fish Community - Based in BC
Chironomid midge allergy. [Arerugi. 1992] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

With me it was much difficult to even make the connection. As I don't give bloodworms so often. And it wasn't happening during water change, that would be too easy. It was happening every now and then, mostly evenings.
Anyways, sometimes it is not easy, but in this case it is much more obvious.
Hope the gloves helps if you can't cut the bloodworms, as they essential for some fish, like my dwarf puffers.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya I can't cut out the bloodworms just yet. Some fish have smaller mouths and can't quite feed on pellets just yet. I feed the larger tank with blood worms every night but never feed the tetras the bloodworms. It doesn't matter which tank I put my hand in, I break out in hives. I am quite alright with buying gloves. It's just good to know. 

For those who react to the flakes, do you wear gloves when feeding the the fish too? I use a little plastic spoon but there could be debris from the food on the spoon handle.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

If you react to water it is eigther more severe than mine or you react to something else as well. Maybe flakes. For them I use small spoon as well and I wash it right away. But what helps most is, there are brands and food that I am VERY sensitive to and other that I tolerate better. So I stick to the ones I am OK with.
Reacting during the water change is more scary if you ask me. As Gordon (and others) said there could be LOTS of reasons. So I would take the gloves for sure, but think about what could irritate you as it might be outside of the water and it is just more concentrated there. Good luck! I am allergic to lots of stuff since I was born and I feel for you.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Same thing happens to me when I touch bloodworm. Really bad hives and my throat even became swollen a few times.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I would say cut them right away or use gloves and never touch them. As it was mentioned allergies gets worse with time as your body knows how to react. It is not something to play with for sure, especially if you got to the point of swallen throat. Have antihistamine medications close to you just in case as well.

Any ideas of good substitute of bloodworms?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

+1 with infrareddream's comments.

Use the freeze dried bloodworms made by hikari. Don't even need to touch them. 
Other alternatives, live blackworms from Canadian Aquatics or grow your own white worms. You can also feed earthworm pellets also. Your fish can live without bloodworms. Your health is more important than the fish. Would you risk your life for some salmon...i mean fish?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

jlam86 said:


> Ya I can't cut out the bloodworms just yet. Some fish have smaller mouths and can't quite feed on pellets just yet. I feed the larger tank with blood worms every night but never feed the tetras the bloodworms. It doesn't matter which tank I put my hand in, I break out in hives. I am quite alright with buying gloves. It's just good to know.
> 
> For those who react to the flakes, do you wear gloves when feeding the the fish too? I use a little plastic spoon but there could be debris from the food on the spoon handle.


Yeah you can cut out the bloodworms. There's a lot of alternative food that all sorts of fish mouth's can eat. Fish don't need to swallow a pellet in its entirety. They can peck at it and still eat it. They'll find a way to eat. Unless you value your fish over your health, then hey, I'm not stopping your from using your bare hands to handle bloodworms. Use some common sense.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a janitorial store accross from the Travelodge at 216th & Fraser Hwy in Langley, they sell long gloves, I'm buying some tomorrow.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have dwarf puffers though, they won't touch dry food or pellets. I keep live daphia and a snail tank for them, but it is not enough. I was considering blackworms for quite some time and it is about time to switch to them I guess.
The rest of my fish are OK, but puffers.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Now I see. Precious puffers 
Frozen live blackworms?


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, as I said I was thinking about it for some time, that thread made me decide it  Thanks!


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Funny thing is I have been handling the same bloodworms since may of this year and never really had any issues until the past month. However, someone did mention that allergies can get worse over time. I will pick up a set of gloves and see if things improve over time. Dr said it could take up to a few months for my body to fully clear it out. 

I appreciate everyones input!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Allergy could come and go for no apparent reason. My wife had one finger just allergic to water.

Stress can add to the sensitivity as well. I was told that stress causes something similar to an allergic reaction ! 

When I am stressed out, my ezcema goes while.

BTW Milena, ice cream is one thing that will give me eczema. But Breyers Cookies and Cream - almost worth dying for


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, Gordan, you had to tell me in advance  Now I feel bad  But yeah, this is my favourite.

This is true for the allergies - they do get worse over time and it takes some times - weeks/months to fully get everything out of your system. Not sure about how stress is related, but stress is generally adding to almost everything  Food and everything in the environment can bring allergies. Some are inherited (mine!), some are provoked. Hormonal changes (pregnancy) also can influence it in both directions. Too many things to mention...

Good luck with the gloves. In your case we can't be sure it is the bloodworms, so I see the gloves as the only way to go till you can eliminate the cause.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also do a search for veterinary gloves. They go to your armpits and beyond  !!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i get these on occassion when i scrub my tank. they r very itchy usually as cluster of 3 or 4. i pop them with a pin abd get the fluid out nd they usually heal right up


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^omg! I just leave them and they go away within 40 mins..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Oh, Gordan, you had to tell me in advance  Now I feel bad  But yeah, this is my favourite.


You can feel bad again any time :lol: I am allergic to dairy product, wheat, and egg. Just don't ask me for breakfast. Just kidding - I don't indulge on those think often. Once for a while, I have to tread myself.

I have a friend who is allergic pretty well to everything he eats and he just gave up ! Of course, he did not gave up eating - he just eat everything


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha, OK, note taken  No coffee and cream for you 

Your friend is lucky he is not THAT allergic, I guess as I can't even enjoy honey. And I am not that bad as I was years ago. I've beet through a looong treatment and I am doing much better. My son was very allergic to diery stuff as well but with slow introduction we managed to help him to outgrow it and some nuts are the biggest issue he has now. It was worse before.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Picked up my gloves today!! Hope this is the ticket to hive free hands. Gloves only came in one size unfortunately so they are a tad big but I will make due


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice! Keep us posted after the next water change. Hope that will help.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

one last thought on a very good thread - TB. Yup, you can get a form of tuberculosis from your aquarium. NEVER go bare handed if you have nicks or abrasions, let alone cuts.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^ woops! Prob done that a couple of times in the past!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> one last thought on a very good thread - TB. Yup, you can get a form of tuberculosis from your aquarium. NEVER go bare handed if you have nicks or abrasions, let alone cuts.


Mamamia  I always get cuts and scrapes from working in the shop. In fact, do not remmeber when I do have a scrape on my hand 

Been bare hands for 13 years !!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Gloves*

Here's a picture of the gloves I got today, I tried them out and they are awsome. They are 26" long.









Lovely yellow in color


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^where did you get them from and how much did they run you. looks like you got to choose a size too!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Got them Here in Langley at Niko's Vacs to wax janitorial supply store phone # is 604 533 3882. They cost $25 & taxes so they are pricey, but worth to me. I'm sure there is other similar stores in the Vancouver area that sell them.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Look nice! Are these the J&L ones?

P.S. Ops, I posted just a bit after the reply. Thanks


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

The jl ones are red color on the hands and blue sleeved. It only comes in a single size. They fit quite large... 

I called all over Vancouver and no one has long gloves. Longest was to the elbow only. Oh well, next time around


----------

